# ISPConfig 3.0.4.3 ich möchte eine Domain einrichten...



## escn24 (18. Feb. 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem... 
Ich habe mir gestern das ISPConfig installiert nach Anleitung auf Ubuntu 11.10 (Keine Server Edition)
Ich habe hier einen Apache mit MySql und PHP5 laufen, daran angebunden ist via Fritzbox und DynDNS eine Domain. Diese läuft auch ganz gut.  Was ich jetzt gerne hätte, ich würde gerne meine Domain ( Start | ESCN24 Webdesign ) via ISPConfig Administrieren und anderen Leuten einen Service für Hosting zur Verfügung stellen. Jetzt wo ich ISP installiert habe und so weit fast alles eingerichtet habe, erhalte ich unter Interface Config / System Config / Domain einen Kasten wo ich einen Html Code eingeben soll!? *HTML to create a new domain* Ich kann damit nichts anfangen... ich möchte doch nur das sich Leute bei mir im WP, die Seite dafür wird noch erstellt, eine Domain Registrieren könne und diese dann bei mir auf dem Server gehostet wird. Wie kann ich das am besten machen und welchen Code muss ich dafür eingeben? Wie kann ich meine eigen Domain über ISP verwalten? 

Ich weiß das sind viele Fragen und ich hoffe auf eine schnelle Antwort.. 

LG Peter


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2012)

Du scheinst bei Dir das Domainmodule aktiviert zu haben, ohne es zu verwenden bzw. konfiguriert zu haben.logge Dich in ISPconfig ein, gehe zu System > Interface config und deaktiviere das Domain Modul wieder.

Dann kannst Du in den Webseiteneinstellungen auch wieder direkt Domainnamen eingeben.

Steht im Detail auch im Handbuch.

Zum automatischen Anlegen von Domains durch externe Software wie Wordpress, schau Dir mal das remote API an.


----------



## escn24 (20. Feb. 2012)

Danke Till, für die schnelle Info.

Jetzt kann ich endlich Postfächer etc anlegen. 

Wie kann ich jetzt Leuten auf meiner Webseite eine Domainsuche bzw Bestellung anbieten?

Hast da auch evtl. paar Tipps?

LG Peter


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2012)

Programmier Dir entsprechende Formulare mit whois Abfrage, Abfarge der Kundendaten  etc. und wenn dann der Bestellvorgang abgeschlossen ist, dann kannst Du den Kunden und die Webseite in ISPCinfig über das remote API anlgene. Die Beispile dazu findes Du im remote_client Verzeichnis im ISPConfig tar.gz.


----------



## escn24 (20. Feb. 2012)

Ahh okay Danke... 

jetzt noch eine Frage... also es funktioniert alles wunderbar.. bis aufs Mail.

Ich hab genau wie in Deiner? Anleitung beschrieben das Squirrlmail installiert. Habe aber nicht die Server Version von Ubuntu 11.10 sondern die ganz normale. Habe bei ISP auch meine MX Relay Daten angegeben, aber irgendwie will Squrillmail nicht empfangen und senden... woran kann das liegen? Also das ist jetzt hoffentlich noch das einzigste was fehlt.

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und Tipps!


LG Peter


----------



## escn24 (20. Feb. 2012)

*Bzgl. Mail*

Ich bekomme das wenn ich eine Mail an den Server sende... 


This Message was undeliverable due to the following reason: 

Each of the following recipients was rejected by a remote mail server.
The reasons given by the server are included to help you determine why
each recipient was rejected.

    Recipient: <info@escn24.com>
    Reason:    5.7.1 <info@escn24.com>: Relay access denied


 Please reply to <Postmaster@chello.at> 
 if you feel this message to be in error.



Reporting-MTA: dns; viefep20.chello.at
Arrival-Date: Mon, 20 Feb 2012 11:04:30 +0100
Received-From-MTA: dns; edge03.upcmail.net (192.168.13.238)

Final-Recipient: RFC822; <info@escn24.com>
Action: failed
Status: 5.2.0
Remote-MTA: dns; backup.namemaster.de (188.111.43.50)
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 554 5.7.1 <info@escn24.com>: Relay access denied


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2012)

Ist escn24.com eine lokale Domain oder eine externe? Wenn es eine externe ist, dann stell sicher dass Du smtp-auth im email client aktiviert hast. ist es eine lokale Domain, dann stellsicher dass Du sie in ISPconfig angelegt hast und dass der hostname bzw.mailname des Servers nicht escn24.com ist.


----------



## escn24 (20. Feb. 2012)

Also m. E. ist dieses eine externe Domain, weil ich hab sie via dyndnsfree geordert und wird aber hier lokal aufgelöst... das mit dem Mail läuft auch über die via MX Relay... 

Wo finde ich diese Einstellungen denn?

Weil er sendet aus dem Webmail ja gar nicht und wenn ich von meiner addy bei Kabelbw sende kommt die Mail zurück.


----------



## Till (20. Feb. 2012)

> Also m. E. ist dieses eine externe Domain, weil ich hab sie via dyndnsfree geordert und wird aber hier lokal aufgelöst... das mit dem Mail läuft auch über die via MX Relay..


Ok. Dann ist es eine lokale Domain. Wo die Domain im dns liegt ist egal, solange sie auf die IP Deines Servers verweist.



> Wo finde ich diese Einstellungen denn?


Du hast sie während der Installation des betriebssystems angegeben, also bevor Du ISPConfig installiert hast.

Poste mal die Ausgabe der Befehle:

hostname

hostname -f

postconf -n | grep hostname



> Weil er sendet aus dem Webmail ja gar nicht und wenn ich von meiner addy bei Kabelbw sende kommt die Mail zurück.


Wenn Du einen Mailserver lokal hinter einem Kabel bzw. DSL Anschluss betreibst, dann wirst Du kaum mails versenden können, da alle größeren Provider Deine IP wg. Spamverdachts blocken. Du müsstest also Emails entweder über den SMTP Server Deines Providers (KabelBW) relayen oder aber den Server in einem Rechenzentrum mit fester IP betreiben.


----------



## escn24 (20. Feb. 2012)

So Till hier die Befehle... 


root@escn24:/# hostname
escn24.com
root@escn24:/# hostname -f
escn24.com
root@escn24:/# postconf -n | grep hostname
myhostname = panel.escn24.com
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)

Ich werde irgendwie nicht schlau daraus, okay ich hab den Rechner hier escn24.com genannt...

Wo bekomme ich das Handbuch für ISPConfig? Jetzt hab ich auch Probleme auf FTP zuzugreifen... 

Ausgabe von Filezilla:

Status:	Auflösen der IP-Adresse für ftp.escn24.com
Status:	Verbinde mit 149.172.249.53:21...
Status:	Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort:	220 ProFTPD 1.3.4rc2 Server (Debian) [::ffff:192.168.178.20]
Befehl:	USER web1
Antwort:	331 Password required for web1
Befehl:	PASS ******
Antwort:	530 Login incorrect.
Fehler:	Kritischer Fehler
Fehler:	Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen


----------



## escn24 (20. Feb. 2012)

FTP ist gelöst  Sorry war mein Fehler...


----------

